# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  التصويت رقم ( 8 ) لمسابقة التصوير الابداعي ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وجاء الان وقت التصويت لمسابقتنا
ويالله كل واحد يدخل يصوت لأجمل تصوير برأية
مع إن عدد المشتركين هالمرة قليلين مرة 
بس يالله كل واحد وظروفة ..
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع ..
وهذي هي الصور بالترتيب .. 
1 / همسه دلع ... 
 
2 / GUMUS 
 
3 / منحوسة .. 
 
4 / شوق المحبة .. 
 
5 / أمنيات مجروحة .. 
 

هذي صورنا لهذا الطلب ..
أتمنى الموفقية للجميع ..
أطيب التحايا العطرة أزفها لكم جميعاً ..
دمتم بخير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تم التصويت
موفقين لكل خيــــــــر

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تم التصويت

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تم التصويت ^_^

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

تم التصووووويت

بصراحة كل الصوووور حلوووووة

تمنياتي للجميع بالتووووفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للمصورات 
تم التصويت

----------


## LUCKY

تم التصويت

----------


## الأمل الوردي

تم التصويت

----------


## أبو سيد عدنان

تم التصويت

----------


## منحوسة

*اهلين خيتووو*
*تم التصويت الحمدلله.*
*تحياتي.*

----------


## همسه دلع

*يعطيك العافيه خيتوووو*
*تم التصويت*
*تحياتي.*

----------


## قمر دنياي

تم التصويت الى امنيات مجروحه 
يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## fatemah

تمـ التصويت 
بالتوفيق للجميع
سلامي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

تم التصويت
الله يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تم التصويت

----------


## Love Fest

تم التصويت 
بالتوفيق للجميع
تحياتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تم التصويت

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لقد تم التصويت
موفقين احبتي
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التنافس حلو 
بالتوفيق

----------


## الصبر ربان

_تم التصويت_ 

_موفقين إن شاء الله_ 



_تحياتي_

----------


## اسير الهوى

تنافس رائع

وتصوير اروع

سأحاول المشارك في المستقبل

هذا ليس وعد فالظروف تحكم

تم التصويت

موفقين جميعا

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أشكر الجميع على التصويت ..
وننتظر بقية المصوتين ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تم التصويت

----------


## صفآء الروح

تم التصويت بالموفقية للجميع

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم صوطت*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الف شكر لكل المصويتين
والف شكر أيضاً لكل المشتركين معي في المسابقة
الله يعطي الجميع ألف عافية يارب ..
والف الف الف مبروك للفائزة
شوق المحبة
وحظ أوفر للبقية ..
وأتنمى التوفيق للجميع في المرات القادمة ..
تحياتي العطرة للجميع ..

----------


## أموله

تم التصويتـــ بالتوفيق ^_^

----------

